

1Password iOS 8 App Extension - AshFurrow
https://github.com/AgileBits/onepassword-app-extension

======
skierscott
This is exactly why I'm so excited for iOS 8. I never liked the apps living in
their own walled garden and am excited to see those walls start to break.

